# Good, small, semi-weighted MIDI Keyboard?



## Waza (Mar 20, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I would like to upgrade my cheap MIDI keyboard (m-audio oxygen 49) to a better, smaller but semi-weighted one.

I am no piano player and I'd use it to input notes in multiple passes for my orchestral mockups - that's why a small range isn't an issue.

My main concern is the feel of the keyboard: most of the time I have to manually tweak the MIDI velocities of ostinatos or percussions' parts because the Oxygen is quite extreme with that.

I was giving a look at Komplete Kontrol S25 which isn't that expensive, should be semi weighted and it's completely designed to work with Kontakt.

Besides that I was intrigued by the Seaboard Block but I'm not sure if it would help with ostinatos and rhythmic parts and if it is well integrated with Kontakt or I have to midi learn everything everytime (expression and dynamics on long articulations).

Any comment on that? Any good alternative with that specs and price range?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## jon wayne (Mar 20, 2018)

I love my Alesis VX49. I got it on sale for about $200. The action is almost piano worthy and plenty of knobs and faders. Construction not like older Alesis products. The VIP software is pretty cool. My 2 cents.


----------



## Waza (Mar 21, 2018)

jon wayne said:


> I love my Alesis VX49. I got it on sale for about $200. The action is almost piano worthy and plenty of knobs and faders. Construction not like older Alesis products. The VIP software is pretty cool. My 2 cents.


Thanks for your help. Having 49 keys would certainly help sometimes (in my case) and the price is perfect. I will keep it into consideration!


----------



## Waza (Mar 21, 2018)

Arturia Keylab 49 and a Minibrute have caught my attention. It would be a nice deal getting a MIDI controller as well as a synth (being hardware or software!).


----------

